
How a McKinsey-fied baseball team cheating became a parable of American success - slg
https://newrepublic.com/article/155863/houston-astros-cheaters-2017-world-series-mckinsey-problem
======
cafard
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shot_Heard_%27Round_the_World_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shot_Heard_%27Round_the_World_\(baseball\)#Sign_stealing)

